# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] A vote bon coeur m'sieur dame

## Gana

Hollywood est inquiet de voir passer McCain à moins d'un mois des élections si les noirs, les portoricains et les joueurs de WoW ne lèvent pas leurs fesses pour s'inscrire sur les listes électorales. Du coup, gros, très gros casting pour cette pub.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Anthony parle pas assez ! :redhotfan: Du coup je vote pas.

----------


## ToasT

Pas mal. Mais pourquoi Halle Berry enlève pas son soutif ?

----------


## touriste

Et voici une version avec subtitles pour les ceux et les ceuses qui don't understand l'english (ce qui est un scandale vu le nombre de news faisant référence à des sources anglaises... mais ce canard est un scandale).

http://www.koreus.com/modules/news/article6955.html

----------


## pseudoridicule

All you need is a mouse... 

Elles sont balèzes leurs souris...

Sinon, ça donne pas envie de voter. Mais bon, pour ce qu'ils en ont à faire de mon avis.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Et voici une version avec subtitles pour les ceux et les ceuses qui don't understand l'english (ce qui est un scandale vu le nombre de news faisant référence à des sources anglaises... mais ce canard est un scandale).
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/modules/news/article6955.html



Ouais ben vu la "qualité" des sous-titres vaut encore mieux regarder sans.

----------


## zabuza

Dans ce but, je préfère clairement la vidéo de Jessica Alba 


Ya pas à dire, ils sont fort sur la communication ces couillons
Christina Aguilera a fait un truc du genre, mais elle on s'en fou

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Dans ce but, je préfère clairement la vidéo de Jessica Alba 
> http://staloa.free.fr/images/jessica-alba.jpg
> 
> Ya pas à dire, ils sont fort sur la communication ces couillons
> Christina Aguilera a fait un truc du genre, mais elle on s'en fou


Elle a une voix insupportable quand même  ::o:

----------


## zabuza

Je crois que c'est la vidéo qui rend mal, elle fait aussi une pub pour son petit ami ou je sais plus trop quoi, là ça voix était convenable  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

Y'a l'autre idiot de pouf daddy qu'à fait un truc marrant aussi, j'étais surpris...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Gana il a écouté. On lui dit de faire passer à 5 amis, il fait carrément passer la news sur CPC.

----------


## bigxtra

> Y'a l'autre idiot de pouf daddy qu'à fait un truc marrant aussi, j'étais surpris...

----------


## El Gringo

Héhé j'avais oublié celui-là, je pensais à un truc plus récent ou il se la joue flippé devant la caméra que cain puisse passer. C'est marrant...

----------


## Perlin

Trop long, j'ai pas regardé en entier, mais j'ai quand même retenu le slogan: "don't vote"!". Ok je retiens!

----------


## Zepolak

Si seulement ça pouvait faire bouger suffisamment de gens... Juste, au moins, pour contrebalancer les votes "je voterai jamais pour un Black"...

----------


## ikkyu

lol, on pourra po dire qu'ils n'ont po essayé au moins :P En tout cas j'suis pressé d'voir ce que ça va donner tout ça.




> Héhé j'avais oublié celui-là, je pensais à un truc plus récent ou il se la joue flippé devant la caméra que cain puisse passer. C'est marrant...


c po McCain mais Sarah Palin

----------


## Linque

> Anthony parle pas assez ! :redhotfan: Du coup je vote pas.


Je plussoie  ::(:  
J'ai du mal à reconnaitre la voix.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Trop long, j'ai pas regardé en entier, mais j'ai quand même retenu le slogan: "don't vote"!". Ok je retiens!


Euh là-bas, ils n'ont pas à voter entre un candidat bling-bling ou la bravitude mais entre le droit à l'avortement, des homosexuels, des minorités ethniques, à un système de santé gratuit et la vision étriquée et cul-bénie de la droite conservatrice. Ils votent pour ou contre la guerre en Irak, les moyens mis en oeuvres pour juguler la crise et quelques autres trucs qui changent, en général, la face du monde...

----------


## Lapin

L'initiative est assez excellente, le casting impressionnant... par contre je me passerais bien des mini zooms incessants et des gestes forcés des acteurs. (Sauf Forest, mais lui c'est un bon  ::P: )

Tiens je me demande si cette version peu passer à la télé la-bas... ou alors en bippant les _shit_ & _fuck_ ?

----------


## Yka04

Oui, le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a que quelques Etats où le vote compte vraiment, à cause de leur système fédéral (les swing states, dont l'Ohio et la Floride). Si tu habites en Californie, au Texas ou à New York, entre autres, ton vote n'a aucune importance puisque le résultat dans ces Etats est déjà connu.

----------


## FarFy

> Euh là-bas, ils n'ont pas à voter entre un candidat bling-bling ou la bravitude mais entre *le droit à l'avortement, des homosexuels* (...)


L'avortement des homosexuels ça doit faire mal ! 

Ok, ok ça va... ::|:

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Euh là-bas, ils n'ont pas à voter entre un candidat bling-bling ou la bravitude mais entre *le droit* à l'avortement, *des homosexuels* (...)


Je précise et boude.

----------


## Caerbannog

La parodie style "projet blairwitch" version Sarah Palin est phé-no-mé-nale  ::XD::

----------


## promiscuite

c'est génial y a randy de my name is earl, il presque aussi mou que dans la série (et il y a aussi un autre gus de la série).. voila voila

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ouais. Pouffe remonte un tout petit peu dans mon estime avec son sketch.
Mais bon, ca reste Pouffe hein., on va pas oublier 10 ans de trucs honteux pour 2 minutes de rigolade.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Trop long, j'ai pas regardé en entier, mais j'ai quand même retenu le slogan: "don't vote"!". Ok je retiens!


Mine de rien ... Imaginons le gros lard qui mate le début de la vidéo et se lève se faire une tartine au beurre de cacahuète, pour un peu que ce soit un jeune demeuré, le "Don't vote ! Don't vote !", il prends ça pour argent comptant.  ::o: 
Bon, après, est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup de gros lards demeurés dans l'Ohio ...?

----------

